
Amazon starts shipping its $249 DeepLens AI camera for developers - mikece
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/13/amazon-starts-shipping-its-249-deeplens-ai-camera-for-developers/
======
benbojangles
Seems they copied this guys idea:
[https://dalybulge.blogspot.com/2018/04/cyberpunk-
sabpk.html?...](https://dalybulge.blogspot.com/2018/04/cyberpunk-
sabpk.html?view=magazine)

